# 29888



## nyyankees (Jul 29, 2009)

THIS MAY SOUND CRAZY BUT WHEN YOU PEROFRM A 29888 acl WHAT COMPARTMENT WOULD IT BE CONSIDERED. PATELLA? NOTCH? WANT TO MAKE SURE CONSIDERING THE KNEE IS RECOGNIZED WITH 3 COMPARTMENTS. MY DR THINKS THE NOTCH IS SEPARATE COMPARTMENT. I DISAGREE.

THANKS.


----------



## kibbit99 (Jul 30, 2009)

There are only 3 compartments of a knee.  The patellofemoral compartment (patella and femoral trochlear notch) is 1 compartment, lateral is 1 compartment, and medial is 1 compartment.  Your physician would be right as the notch being a compartment; however, it is in the patellafemoral compartment.  


ACL reconstruction involves the patellafemoral and upper tibia.

Hope this helps!

Kim, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 30, 2009)

That's what i thought because she did an chondroplasty in the patella + acl (notch). She thinks she can bill both. Just wanted to be sure.

Thanks.


----------



## BCrandall (Aug 4, 2009)

I seem to recall someone telling me that 29877 is only billed alone and is bundled with everything. That's about right!


----------



## nyyankees (Aug 5, 2009)

BCrandall said:


> I seem to recall someone telling me that 29877 is only billed alone and is bundled with everything. That's about right!



Dr likes to use the G0289 with the 29877. Not easy sometimes.


----------



## CrysLednum (Aug 6, 2009)

I have the same problem sometimes with my docs and their coding of the  "notch" and "trochlea".  But it is the PF compartment.  I also pair 29877 with G0289.  good luck!


----------

